# Video the Hunt



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Is there anyone in the Minot area that is interested in teaming up to video some bowhunting? Must be a fair chase hunter and play by all the rules. If your interested send me a pm and we can talk about the details. Thanks :beer:


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

I'd definetly be up for that if I spent the whole year in Minot. I however just am here for the summer and hunt around Hillsboro. But if I come up for a long weekend I'll let you know. I got a camera and everything for this year but cant do it by myself


----------

